# Load Shedding se moer!



## Rob Fisher (22/9/22)

Kiss my Ring Eskom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (22/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiss my Ring Eskom!
> View attachment 263216
> View attachment 263217


That's awesome!
What can you do on that setup uncle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/22)

Resistance said:


> That's awesome!
> What can you do on that setup uncle?



At its current usage, it will drive the TVs, routers, PCs, and some plug points and lights for 14 hours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## blujeenz (22/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> At its current usage, it will drive the TVs, routers, PCs, and some plug points and lights for 14 hours!



noice, solar charged?
Did you need another garage for the batteries?

edit : I see those 2 us3000 are li on batts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/22)

blujeenz said:


> noice, solar charged?
> Did you need another garage for the batteries?
> 
> edit : I see those 2 us3000 are li on batts.



Not Solar yet. That is another R120k so that will have to wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not Solar yet. That is another R120k so that will have to wait.


Still an excellent setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (23/9/22)

I paid for my backup system today, its now 4-6 weeks till install. I did similar setup rob, 8kw sunsynk inverter 2x 5kwh batteries and a genny change over switch for longer outages, all. In and installed its sitting at 136k , that's a very neat install and victron is one of the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (24/9/22)

My brother loves his TV, especially Sports on weekends, so he bought an inverter. It powers his TV and a standing lamp next to it. It also has a charging point for a mobile. It could power many more things which are further away, but he would need an electrician to run wires up the walls and across the ceiling. 
As it is, he's happy. 

It cost R15,000 which isn't bad and its battery can be recharged on solar (current recharge is via electricity), which would require only 2 solar panels. He's thinking of doing that in the future.


----------



## Stranger (28/9/22)

I am thinking of going the other way as I work from a home office. 5KW of panels and then grid tied, no batteries. I already have a solar geyser that gets switched off the electric in summer and provides plenty hot water. I built a 4s lithium pack for camping and this doubles up for the evening TV, router , Mi box combo. 100ah gives me around 5 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/22)

Stranger said:


> I built a 4s lithium pack for camping and this doubles up for the evening TV, router , Mi box combo. 100ah gives me around 5 hours.


I'm curious as to what you used, ie 18650's and how you charge it?
My 2 x100ah deep cycle lead acids have died and Im wondering which route to go.


----------



## Stranger (29/9/22)

Nah, you use 3.2 V cells like this and a BMS. You can get different AH cells such as 100 amp, 120, 150, 200. You then build in series to get your 4s 12V pack.

My old 100 AH deep cycles weighed around 30 KG's this pack weighs around 12 KG. One 120 AH Lithium will give as many amp hours as 2 x 100 amp deep cycle.

I have currently (scuse the pun) found that a bench PSU is best for charging

PM me if you want my no and want to chat more.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Nah, you use 3.2 V cells like this and a BMS. You can get different AH cells such as 100 amp, 120, 150, 200. You then build in series to get your 4s 12V pack.
> 
> My old 100 AH deep cycles weighed around 30 KG's this pack weighs around 12 KG. One 120 AH Lithium will give as many amp hours as 2 x 100 amp deep cycle.
> 
> ...


Did you import those items?
Having difficulty finding locally in Cape Town.
So far I've only found places in residential areas(sketchy) and lifepo4.co.za which has a contact page in America, super sketchy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/22)

Guys, if I only want to power lights, laptop, and such, what would I need? Seems like this stuff is really expensive though and all Greek to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Guys, if I only want to power lights, laptop, and such, what would I need? Seems like this stuff is really expensive though and all Greek to me...


Im going to get a router UPS (little lithium battery ups specifically designed to power routers and fibre for about 8 hours.

we also have swapped out most of our light bulbs to the battery ones that come on when the lights go off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (30/9/22)

blujeenz said:


> Did you import those items?
> Having difficulty finding locally in Cape Town.
> So far I've only found places in residential areas(sketchy) and lifepo4.co.za which has a contact page in America, super sketchy.


You will have to shop around a bit. I have had mine a while now. The supply chain is a bit off kilter. However they are finding the way to our shores regularly. Otherwise look for a pre built Lithium

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> Im going to get a router UPS (little lithium battery ups specifically designed to power routers and fibre for about 8 hours.
> 
> we also have swapped out most of our light bulbs to the battery ones that come on when the lights go off.



@Paul33 , do those lights go on even if they are “switched off” or do they go on regardless?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/9/22)

Silver said:


> @Paul33 , do those lights go on even if they are “switched off” or do they go on regardless?


Lol, Imagine a light you cant switch off, sounds like it might be the invention of the Eskom chairman.
Actually they use a small residual current to hold a relay and when the current is no longer present, the relay de- energizes and enables the battery connection.
Although thats probably the 1960 way of doing it, I'd think they probs do it with electronics nowdays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/9/22)

I got a BMS at Mantech a few years back. They should have in-stock. Check the site and phone them. You wait there to eternity even if you phone.

A good way to connect them is in parallel series configuration. The BMS will charge and monitor the cells(individually) automatically.
1-2-3-4 cells in parralel then connect in series on the board.


blujeenz said:


> Did you import those items?
> Having difficulty finding locally in Cape Town.
> So far I've only found places in residential areas(sketchy) and lifepo4.co.za which has a contact page in America, super sketchy.


Edit: at least all parts are available there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

Silver said:


> @Paul33 , do those lights go on even if they are “switched off” or do they go on regardless?


They go on and off like normal lights but when there’s load shedding they have a small battery in them so they still come on even with no power to them.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/10/22)

Nothing fancy, just a light with USB to charge my vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

